

"CloudFlare review and how I reduced my bounce rate 94%" - arb99
http://developdaly.com/web-design/cloudflare-review-and-how-i-reduced-my-bounce-rate-94/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+developdaly+%28Develop+Daly%29

======
user24
at first it's a fascinating claim. But in actual fact what you're doing is not
reducing bounce rate or increasing pages per visit, you're just using a more
valuable subset of your traffic instead of everything. Seems like an obvious
choice for a google acquisition though given how deeply it's linking with
analytics.

------
arb99
(not my site btw)

